

Email reminder, 1d@gleym.com gives you a reminder in 1 day,  - panon

Send an email to 1d@gleym.com to receive a reminder in one day, you&#x27;ll get an echo of your original email. 
d=day,
h=hour,
w=week,
m=month<p>f.x.
2d@gleym.com=2 days 
1h@gleym.com=1 hour
4d1h@gleym.com=4 days and 1hour
72h@gleym.com=72 hours.
======
pluies_public
Oh cool! That rings a bell! :)

I wrote and am operating a similar service at
[http://remaildr.com](http://remaildr.com)

The implementation is open source at
[https://github.com/Pluies/remaildr/](https://github.com/Pluies/remaildr/)

The main issue I've had with this side project is the availability that wasn't
so great (as monitoring was conspicuously absent from the start and I never
got around to actually setting it up, but I've got plans for it!) and it was
eventually caught by spam due to Spamassassin misconfiguration on my part.

So I hope you have a good process for handling spam, and fingers crossed your
code crashes less often than mine :)

------
Jocund
Neat idea. I currently use the snooze feature in the Mailbox app for
reminders, so I'm not sure when I would use this.

------
breakingcups
I wonder how they deal with spoofing? Do they use the proper verification
methods?

------
hellbanner
Cool. I've been wanting to build this, glad to see someone make it!

------
motti
Have you seen followup.cc?

~~~
hellbanner
Wish there was an example on their front page

~~~
dylanz
I hear you. We have had a ton of adoption of our Chrome Extension, which also
has features like Open Tracking, Send Later and Salesforce Integration. When
you click to create a reminder in the extension, we do populate the "bcc"
field with the text based version of the email just to show users how it
works.

That said, I agree that a simple explanation on the homepage would be useful
for people who are just interested in the reminder piece.

